# Free the Aboriginal people



## The Great Goose

Why not? It's their land.


----------



## Vastator

The Great Goose said:


> Why not? It's their land.


That's racist!


----------



## The Great Goose

Vastator said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist!
Click to expand...

never-the-less.


----------



## Bleipriester

The Great Goose said:


> Why not? It's their land.


Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them? 
Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!


----------



## The Great Goose

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them?
> Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!
Click to expand...

I'm fine with curry munchers and chinks.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Great Goose said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them?
> Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with curry munchers and chinks.
Click to expand...


Keep the damn Curry!


----------



## The Great Goose

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them?
> Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with curry munchers and chinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the damn Curry!
Click to expand...

bah humbug.
However, sweety, you've come into your own. ah warm sun. ah ah. warm morning.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Great Goose said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them?
> Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with curry munchers and chinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the damn Curry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bah humbug.
> However, sweety, you've come into your own. ah warm sun. ah ah. warm morning.
Click to expand...


Love I have been my own for awhile but drunk the time I wrote that awfully worded rant a few nights back... ( I don't blame the booze but let me shine baby shine! )


----------



## The Great Goose

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have any respect for the immigrants? What about the immigrants? Yeah, what about them?
> Pure nationalism and racism! I only hear Aborigines, Aborigines, Aborigines. I am really fed up with that shit!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine with curry munchers and chinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the damn Curry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bah humbug.
> However, sweety, you've come into your own. ah warm sun. ah ah. warm morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love I have been my own for awhile but drunk the time I wrote that awfully worded rant a few nights back... ( I don't blame the booze but let me shine baby shine! )
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## MisterBeale

The Great Goose said:


> Why not? It's their land.


You can't do that. If Aboriginal people had sovereignty they would probably roll back the NWO ban on guns on that continent.  You can't have that!


----------



## The Great Goose

MisterBeale said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It's their land.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do that. If Aboriginal people had sovereignty they would probably roll back the NWO ban on guns on that continent.  You can't have that!
Click to expand...

winner, funny and agree.


----------



## cnm

Hoho, I'd say they'd have banned firearms (and Hunting parties) a while back if they'd had sovereignty.


----------



## Andylusion

The Great Goose said:


>



Any woman who takes an address given to them by a random guy on the street, and shows up there without 20 people with them for protection.... is an idiot.


----------

